# Super Gel soil



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 23, 2015)

http://youtu.be/sXb8rJ8Rm3I

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry to be a downer but that is terrible. Cannabis likes a wet dry cycle.. Those will not work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2015)

Rosebud is correct.  It may work for some plants (though I am not crazy about using something like disposable diapers), but not cannabis.  Disposable diapers are a horrible product that have filled our landfills and they take absolutely forever to break down.


----------

